# SIDI caves to US retailers. . .



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

This sucks. . .
UK e-commerce site Ribble will no longer ship Sidi shoes outside the UK, Sidi says | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Notvintage said:


> This sucks. . .
> UK e-commerce site Ribble will no longer ship Sidi shoes outside the UK, Sidi says | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


Maybe bad for some US Sidi buyers but I suspect the prior situation discouraged many US retailers from carrying Sidi products and probably overall meant Sidi sold less product. There are still people that want to go to the shop and try the shoes on for size before buying


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Perhaps this is why Ribble has had them for 37% off since July... $161 instead of $257.

I wonder if Shimano is next.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh well, I'm tired of needing to buy Sidi heel pads that are impossible to source.

Next time I need footwear, will look somewhere else. Evidently these corporate twits are unaware this kind of thing doesn't make people buy your product from one particular outlet....it makes them buy a competitor's.




Granted Ribble has been making some goof-ball decisions since getting bought out.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have SIDI ERGO 3's. Now will look at GIRO if I need a new pair.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

greg12666 said:


> I have SIDI ERGO 3's. Now will look at GIRO if I need a new pair.


I believe it's going to screw Sidi in the long and short run. Something is messed up if I can buy Wires for $375 overseas and in the US I'd have to pay $500.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Marc said:


> Oh well, I'm tired of needing to buy Sidi heel pads that are impossible to source.


I got a pair from amazon not two months ago.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

crit_boy said:


> I got a pair from amazon not two months ago.


For the measly cost of $30+$10USD shipping/handling, since they are almost never Prime? Most bike e-tailers otherwise never list them AFAIK.

I lucked out, they were recently Prime again. So the crappy pads "only" cost $18USD for a $3USD part.


----------

